
POWER9 Talos II Secure Workstation - ajdlinux
https://www.raptorcs.com/TALOSII/prerelease.php
======
Quequau
I have to say that I'm a bit confused by this. As far as I understand the
crowdsourcing effort for the Talos I (based on the Power8) failed and they're
moving on to other projects... So I guess this is where they are moving
development resources to?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14804878](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14804878)

